# Browning Maxus mag extension



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Anybody know if they are making these yet?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I have tried to do some research on this as a buddy recently bought one and was so excited to put a mag extension on after seeing me out in ND...he should have done a little more research if he wanted one that could support a mag extension. I contacted Brownells(gun accessories) customer support and they directed me to Choate(manufactures mag extensions) and they said they do not and are not planning on making a mag extension for this gun. This was last week. If anyone else hears anything please let me know as I broke my buddies heart when I told him this, thats what he gets for buying something with no research though.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Give Nordic a call. I know these guys have turned custom extensions for other guns...
http://nordiccomp.com/


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

From Nordic:


> There would be no way to do it without replacing or heavily modifying the forearm of the Maxus shotgun, unfortunately. Sorry.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

You're SOL then. If they don't think its feasible, SRM, Choate, Mesa, etc. won't be making them either.


----------

